# E6 delivery date



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

I spoke to Accurcaft yesterday about when the E6 might be available in the U.S.

From our conversation it looks like they won't be here until the latter part of March...............

So give your dealers a break.......seem like we are all in the same situation.......

Patience is not my long suite.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

I Hope We get them for Diamondhead 2018


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Its a real suspense story. I just hope they get here before Donald raises the import tax on Chinese goods to 43%. If it comes after the M1 I may switch to the M1, I need it more than the E6... Ha ha!


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Bob in Mich said:


> I Hope We get them for Diamondhead 2018


wishful thinking Bob, id say Diamondhead 2020, if we're lucky!


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey Bob: I just by chance read your private message you sent me in June today! I answered it, so as it was a long time ago I thought that I would let you know. I am not to good with computers...


----------



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a small batch will be in California by the end of the week. Only 20 in this batch.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

I received a balance due invoice from Jason yesterday. He wouldn't send it unless delivery was close. My check goes into the mail today.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Llyn is correct, I have a large number coming in for my open orders. With this I do have 2 locos available at the old price still. Dark Green 460 in Meths if anyone is interested.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

I received a message from Jason yesterday with the UPS tracking code. Mine is due to arrive here in Vermont by the end of the day on 17 March. So, the long wait is finally winding down.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Llyn, I guess this means another engine carrier to pack. With the machine parts loaded, I may have to put helper springs on the Honda.

Larry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is to be here Tuesday. Later RJD


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine arrived on Tuesday


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

Will you be at Staver's in April? I plan to be there with my E6.

Steve Shyvers


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

will you please take pics of your E6?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine got delayed in shipping so will not arrive till Monday 20th. Kind of like the check is in the mail. At least I got a tracking Number. Later RJD


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Steve

Planning on Staver's

Hope to run the E6 Soon if it ever stops raining in Seattle.

jim


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

Pleased to say we have received our first production model:

https://www.accucraft.uk.com/products/e6-class-pennsylvania-railroad-live-steam-4-4-2/

Graham.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

had a first run yesterday

Had a priming issue on the hand water pump, taking the top bolt off and on was a quick fix
Despite only two drivers it slowed a bit on 12 foot radius curve
It is thirsty. Left the bypass on at full

it is breaking in nicely

jim


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Got mine today. couple of minor issues need to be corrected be fore actually running out doors. Piping for axle pump blocks front truck from swinging freely and will cause loco to derail. Also reversing level hits pressure gauge and needs to be bent. Hope to fire up on rollers some time today. Will takes pics of these issues later. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If ya look hard enough you will see the tubing touching front truck and also reversing lever rubbing on pressure gauge. Later RJD


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Good thing it only took 2-years to get them right before shipping them.....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Vinny D said:


> Good thing it only took 2-years to get them right before shipping them.....


They are not perfect and not quite right later RJD


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

aceinspp said:


> They are not perfect and not quite right later RJD


I am waiting on the electric version if it ever gets produced, I was afraid to order the live steam version as I only have one (regner lumberjack) and don't really use it that much.
From reading the issues so far on the few steam models that have shipped I think I made the right decision.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some photos of my E6. The loco and tender came in very nice boxes which are easily converted to carrying cases. I have varnished mine and added carry handles.




























The level of detail is good and I'm well pleased. Unlike most other Accucraft locos where the cylinder drain valve rods must be rotated, these operate by pushing forward to drain and back to run. I think that I'm going to like this setup better.





































Assuming the cab roof doesn't get bent, this access scheme is clever. It does require an unusually shaped Johnson bar which wraps over the top of the boiler.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Llyn
Beware of traffic with that roof design.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Staver took their covered bridge out as people hit it with upturned cab roofs

sliding cylinder cocks are a good design, but I have never thought they were really needed on Gauge 1


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Some photos out in the sun to really see the DGLE done right.

As to problems, very little Vinny. The ones delivered so far are excellent performers.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

2nd group


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Kovacjr said:


> As to problems, very little Vinny. The ones delivered so far are excellent performers.


They may very well be little problems to a experienced steamer, but seeing how I am not in that category I will (sort of) patiently wait for the electric version !
It does look fantastic


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

They look nice.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Mine just arrived this morning and after a good look around for loose screws and such and an oiling around was tested this afternoon. It is a good engine as far as how appliances are organised easy to connect up and get ready; accessible for the water and meth tank, the fire door is a very convenient bonus to light up. It is also very tight, there were no leaks of any kind either at the water level, safety valves, pump or cylinder gland boxes. A very good point as I found on a precedent Accucraft product that this wasn't the case. After doing a few laps light in both directions it was coupled to a two car train typical of the locals it did in the late years from Camden to the coast or on the Wilkes Bar trains. It handled that very well and maintained the level in the tube. It is a very quiet engine as every thing is steam tight. I will test it with aheavier train as soon as weather permits. I would love to post photos but don't know how to on this forum.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

The easiest way to post photos, which also supports the larger images in a thread, while preserving your photos in an off-forum location, is to use a site such as Flickr.

It's so easy, there's no reason not to.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Simon, I use the attach option when in the full edit page, not the quick reply. Scroll down to see manage attachments

It opened a new window, then attach up to 10 images. Click upload on the left then at the bottom close window.

Your photos are attached to my reply


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Vinny D said:


> They may very well be little problems to a experienced steamer, but seeing how I am not in that category I will (sort of) patiently wait for the electric version !
> It does look fantastic


I found several minor issues but any one could easily fix even sparky folks. Later RJD


----------



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

For those still waiting for their E6..................in about 2 weeks the remainder of the pre-ordered

units should be in California. In addition there will be some for general sale...........this is the latest

info as of today. This extended wait has taken some of the joy out of owning a new engine.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

At least the E6 has and will be delivered shortly to all. You want to thank your lucky stars and stripes your not here in the UK and a G1 fan. Some of Accucraft UK's G1 models have had there arrival dates walking backwards for several years. Now listed as "2017". No quarter information which will probably mean next year.

Again !!!.

DougieL


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

dougiel said:


> At least the E6 has and will be delivered shortly to all. You want to thank your lucky stars and stripes your not here in the UK and a G1 fan. Some of Accucraft UK's G1 models have had there arrival dates walking backwards for several years. Now listed as "2017". No quarter information which will probably mean next year.


Yep, and I noticed the Great Western 43xx mogul that was to follow the 61xx prairie tank seems to have quietly disappeared. I was looking forward to that one.


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

You see Dougie, if you bait me often enough I will eventually bite! As we (Accucraft UK) have carefully explained, the sudden fall in the value of sterling last year has caused a complete re-pricing of all our Gauge 1 projects (costed at $1.50 - we are now at $1.20!). We asked all our dealers to re-confirm their customer orders by the start of April and are now looking at the results to see which projects are still viable. The good news is that the 'Victory' held up well and the order has been placed with the factory, the A4 also looks like it will go ahead but the Black 5 is borderline.

Richard, the 43XX is not dead, just a bit dormant while we try to figure out how to cost it/market it. We feel we have soaked up the demand for 61XXs for now but intend to make the 43XX as 'user friendly' as the tank version.

Just at the moment there are lot of challenges in Gauge 1 but we are doing our best - we have now delivered two tranches of the RCH wagons, the next batch of Mk1s is on its way to the UK, the SO and FK are in development and we have plans for further wagons and Mk1 variants in the pipeline - hopefully the gestation period will not be too long!

Graham.


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

...sorry, all of the above is a long way away from the E-6!

Graham.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft UK said:


> Richard, the 43XX is not dead, just a bit dormant while we try to figure out how to cost it/market it. We feel we have soaked up the demand for 61XXs for now but intend to make the 43XX as 'user friendly' as the tank version.


Graham, thanks for the update. I shall continue to look forward to it. I have always thought having a little extra time to save up for these things is generally a good thing anyway!


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Graham,

I am still interested in the Black 5 and sincerely hope that it escapes the axe. I have had one on order here for a while. I agree with Richard Jenkins that having a bit of extra time to save up is a good thing.

Steve


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

No bait Graham, just letting our American friends know they are not alone in having long gestation periods !. I'll wait to see what appears with regards the "Black 5" before making any decisions. I am still interested but I need proof of concept in metal before tossing any shekals out.

DougieL


----------



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve

Bowande/Wuhu makes a Black 5 and it performs quite well and at a very good price.

Bob Clark imports them to the US.

Here is a link for information about the Black 5

http://kingscalelivesteam.co.uk/LMSBLACK5.php


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Sal,

Thank you for the link to Kingscale. Both the Black 5 and the 8F are appealing.

Steve


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

We so need a forum catagory called "shop watch" were each brand's rep can post updates like he just did. I think better communitcation between the importers and the buyers would ease the wait and help generate more orders. Of coarse, it then falls on the reps for each company to update on a regular basis and be available to answer questions. Lack of communication should not be an issue in this day and age. And the E6 is beautiful, Ernie Noa had his running at the steam up in Urbana IL, has some minor teething issues but ran well and is absolutly stunning looking. Mike


----------

